# Active directory integrated zone.



## leoneire (May 9, 2004)

Hi guys,

I'm abit confused. I have a server onsite that is working fine but the DNS server is showing up a warning message in events.

The server is set up as a active directory integrated zone (This is the part that im getting confused with)

The server is a standalone server that is used to provide dns, dhcp and some sql server roles. The site is small and does not have a secondary dns zone or any conditinal forwarding zone configured.

My question is because no zone transfers are happening to other servers is it ok to change the server from a active directory integrated zone???

The reason i want to do this is because i am getting the following error message:

Event Type:	Warning
Event Source:	DNS
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	4013
Date: 7/14/2011
Time: 3:31:18 PM
User: N/A
Computer:	cavan.omni.local
Description:
The DNS server is waiting for Active Directory Domain Services (AD DS) to signal that the initial synchronization of the directory has been completed. The DNS server service cannot start until the initial synchronization is complete because critical DNS data might not yet be replicated onto this domain controller. If events in the AD DS event log indicate that there is a problem with DNS name resolution, consider adding the IP address of another DNS server for this domain to the DNS server list in the Internet Protocol properties of this computer. This event will be logged every two minutes until AD DS has signaled that the initial synchronization has successfully completed.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

If anyone can give me some insite into getting rid of this error that would be great.

Kind regards

Leon


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

In your DNS properties and interfaces tab it should be pointing to it's NIC IP address and then loop back address. I only have mine pointing to itself.


----------



## leoneire (May 9, 2004)

Hi Rockn

yes i checked that and the interfaces with properties is listening to itself (the ip of the local server) and also to a mac address not to sure what that is. 

Should the loopback (127.0.0.1) be entered into the interfaces tab>??

Thanks

Leon


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Did you look in the DNS properties of the server object?


----------



## leoneire (May 9, 2004)

Yes thats where i was looking at the interfaces tab!

Regards

Leon


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You can add the loopback address as long as it is below the NIC address. Is the DNS settings for the NIC also pointing to the LAN address of the server?


----------



## leoneire (May 9, 2004)

Hi sorry i was out of the office for a few days. Yes the NIC is also pointing to the LAN address.

I have a question for you that might sound stupid but here it is.

Ok i have a site that has about 12 devices (tills,computers) all of these computers are on a workgroup.

I have a standalone server that acts as a dhcp/dns server.

My question is should Host (A records) appear in the dns forward lookup zone if the network is on a workgroup?

The records are not appearing and everything seems to be working ok. But i'm abit confused and i'm thinking its because all devices are not on the domain???

thanks for your help

Regards

Leon


----------

